# A BOY DESTROYING TRADE



## glass man (May 25, 2013)

I bought a really cool pamphlet.TITLED"A BOY DESTROYING TRADE" The Glass  Bottle Industry of NEW Jersey,Pennsylvania,Ohio,Indiana ,and Illinois"

 It tells how boys as young as 7 years old are being used and how they live..what they do etc.It talks of other States too..and how they work 10 hour days and how it is trying to be made better for the kids to be at least 14!

 Tells how the GLASS INDUSTRY has Congress in their hip pocket basically..HA some things never change. Talks about the earnings of the glass blowers depend on the speed of the boys who fetch and carry for them.

 "A boy would say something like "My name is Faber" then run to the cooling oven with his load of bottles and returning say.,"I live in a boat by the river ;" then run to the moulder for another set of bottles and coming back to say,"I'm going to be eight next summer," and so on.....

 In inspecting the place the person had a hard time getting any info from a boy.as to his name address..address ,age,or parentage.

 The load of bottles  which a boy carries at one time is not large or heavy;and there is no heavy lifting to be done.Hence such work in uniformly described  by employers as "light and easy".The speed required and the heat atmosphere render continuous trotting most exhausting.

 There was no restriction upon night work..

 A WONDERFUL  PIECE OF EPHEMERA!!

 It is a 15 page pamphlet..1903..looks new..though almost 100 years old ..JULY 4 1903. 

 Put out by "WOMAN'S AMERICAN BAPTIST HOME MISSION SOCIETY.2969 VERNON AVENUE ,CHICAGO

 Willing to sell !Will put it on  SELL post soon..with picts.Only wish there were some pictures of the boys at work or the glass houses etc.Still gives a lot of insite about what kids went through in bottle making..at least in 1903! JAMIE


----------



## epackage (May 25, 2013)

.


----------



## fer_de_lance (May 25, 2013)

This is a 1908 photo of Citizens' Glass Co, Evansville,IN. I think this illustrates very well the use of child labor.


----------



## epackage (May 25, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (May 25, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (May 25, 2013)

3 more boys here Jamie, click on the Large View and you'll see them full size...

 http://www.shorpy.com/search/node/glassworks


----------



## epackage (May 25, 2013)

This link has some great pics too Jamie, check them out...

 http://www.shorpy.com/search/node/%22glass+works%22


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 25, 2013)

The kids must have started running the Owens ABM  (1903)


----------



## glass man (May 26, 2013)

From the quote I put on from the booklet it tells about them constantly having to run..but from the photos Jim put on In see no sign of anybody being  even in a hurry and it is so crowded how they could run at all is a question and how do the boys tote "bottles" from the moulder" or blower..wouldn't they have been just a little to hot for that?

 Any way it is a facinating pamplet about what the make where the live..what they have to go through etc..from the pics. of Jim's I can sure see they are mean or crazy looking ..or mean and both crazy looking..what a life it must have been.

 Of course my grandad started working in a Cotton Mill at age 5 in 1895..he said if the kids didn't work as fast as they should or misbehaved..then they would be tied to poles up in the loft where huge ratswhere..so the  kids in the North didn't get all the fun!!


----------



## surfaceone (May 26, 2013)

Hey Jamie,

 Lewis Hine did a famous child labor series of photographs, including several in various glass houses: Lewis Hine 1908-1924.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 26, 2013)

They have it a little bit easier today []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 26, 2013)

Nice and clean no rats eating their lunch


----------



## glass man (May 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Nice and clean no rats eating their lunch


 

 Yep ..but when the camera stops..bet the little buggers have to go back to running!![8D] JAMIE


----------



## smoothjazz63 (May 29, 2013)

The same thing could have been said of most every industry in America at that time.  Must have been written by someone who had an axe to grind....


----------

